# Sig P238



## Bottomdweller (Apr 14, 2013)

My wife bought this sweet little auto as soon as she rapped her little hands around it. But..............we're haveing a jaming problem every other round. When I pull the mag, the next round is half way out of the top of the mag. It also occours when I just operate the slide without firing. We took it back to Shoot Straight and they said it would work out after shooting a bit. After almost 100 rounds, nothing has changed. Has anyone else experienced or heard of this?? She doesn't want to get ride of her Sig, but she doesn't feel very confident. And suggestions??

Thanks, Bottomdweller


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It is possible it's an older model...

I do believe that there was a problem when the P238 came out and Sig Sauer sent out a product alert...... They have since corrected the issue....

SIG SAUER : Product Alerts

https://www.google.com/search?q=sig+p238+jamming&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## andymidplains (Nov 30, 2012)

Ammunition can make a difference. You probably have encountered some pretty bad eastern european ammo while bottom feeding  Ball ammo feeds better than wad cutters in that weapon.


----------



## robgmn (Nov 17, 2015)

Brand new here, but wonder if you've tried any other ammo for both dry-cycling and live-fire?


----------

